# Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter



## Psychic (May 6, 2012)

WUUT??? Because killing vampires never looked so badass, lol.

Starring :

Mary Elizabeth Winstead as Mrs. Lincoln

and

Gooba as Abraham Lincoln....er....I mean Benjamin Walker

Release Date : June 22, 2012


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 6, 2012)

looks bizarre.


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2012)

i am a fan of the book so i will watch this movie also i think there should be a thread of this already


----------



## Psychic (May 6, 2012)

LOL, At first I thought this was a non-fiction.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

I forgot what was the other book involving zombies?

I will give this a go just because I am a fan of Abe.


----------



## Darc (May 6, 2012)

Freed the slaves, slayed the Vampires, Lincoln got all the hoes.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 6, 2012)

Would I be wrong if I said this movie looks to be better than most vampire films released recently?


----------



## Immortal (May 6, 2012)

Not sure how interested I am in this. Looks pretty cool, but I might end up missing it in theaters and just redboxing it or something.


----------



## axellover2 (May 6, 2012)

Everyone in the theater laughed when this trailer came on. Especially, since a Twilight trailer came on right before it. Abe was a beast,so I will definitely see this and the sequel; George Washington, slayer of werewolves.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 6, 2012)

Even if it sucks this will be a great movie. 



Huey Freeman said:


> I forgot what was the other book involving zombies?
> 
> I will give this a go just because I am a fan of Abe.



Pride and Prejudice and Zombies?


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

Looking forward for this one


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Even if it sucks this will be a great movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Pride and Prejudice and Zombies?



Bingo thats it!


----------



## Federer (May 7, 2012)

I would vote for him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 7, 2012)

This movie looks...interesting.

At first I thought it was a joke.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZp7eBStN1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (May 7, 2012)

Bad







Ass


----------



## Mako (May 7, 2012)

No words can explain what I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2012)

Hopefully there will be more Mary Elizabeth Winstead in the next trailer.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (May 7, 2012)

it will be great to see honest abe to kick ass.


----------



## James Bond (May 7, 2012)

Trailer seriously lacks Mary Elizabeth Winstead and her fine ass.


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2012)

gonna be great if they are making this one wonder if they will make his other book into a movie pride, prejudiced and zombies


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2012)

*Four score and seven years ago I was a badass mother fucker brought forth on this continent, a new nation, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to kicking ass and taking names that all men are created equal.* - Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2012)

Really, Rukia!? 

You just made this thread without even looking at the bottom of the first page, where the thread made like yesterday, resides.

I would say "You trollin, bro" but this is a bit too lazy for your standards. However, I shall support your thread.

In related news, Damn, Abe went all 2nd Amendment on those Vampire asses.


----------



## Mider T (May 8, 2012)

Wasn't this book retarded?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

I cant really recall if the book was good or bad I remembered it was not terrible though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2012)

Mider T said:


> Wasn't this book retarded?



Actually it was pretty good, lots of fun.


----------



## Wan (May 8, 2012)

Must've been some pretty good stuff that the creator of this was smoking when he thought this up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2012)

Oman said:


> Must've been some pretty good stuff that the creator of this was smoking when he thought this up.



Actually he is retelling Abe story but he replace the war with Vampires I believe to spice up history.


----------



## crazymtf (May 8, 2012)

He doesn't replace the war. He adds vampires into the war.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2012)

wow, this looks bad

the action sequences look lame as hell


----------



## Psychic (May 8, 2012)

Can a mod merge the other Abraham Lincoln thread with this?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Saishin (Aug 11, 2012)

Today I watched this movie and it's not bad at all,I liked it.Love the scene when Abe and Will fight the Vamp on the roof of the train.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 8, 2012)

Just seen it. Terrible movie.


----------



## Psychic (Sep 8, 2012)

LOL, Is it already out on dvd?


----------



## Saishin (Dec 23, 2012)

^ In America the Bluray/DVD is already available since Oct 23


----------



## DeathlyFox (Dec 23, 2012)

It's typical of Timur Bekmambetov movies. Loud and plenty of actions.
Your grandma would probably have heart attack if you took her to the theater to watch it.


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 23, 2012)

Must say I was really suprised with this movie, really impressed.


----------

